# Stupid helper syndrome



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Helper at the shop put this straight stop on and I noticed it was on crooked. I took it apart to straighten it out and this is what I found. Not to mention it wasn't very tight.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Is that pipe dope on it? A wrap of teflon tape is good to use on cpvc when you use the metal ferrules. I'd check the cold one too,ot might be the same way.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Yeah its dope. I checked to cold one it was fine. Well not fine it was dripping at the compression. So I had to tighten it down as well. But it was on all the way at least. Same guy took him more than 3 hours to do 3 w.c. flushometers today.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

so at no point in your carrer you were slow? who cares how long it takes a helper as long as he does it neat and proper he made a mistake and a big one thats how you learn did u take him aside and show him?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike Jessome said:


> so at no point in your carrer you were slow? who cares how long it takes a helper as long as he does it neat and proper he made a mistake and a big one thats how you learn did u take him aside and show him?



I was born, bred, and raised for this ****. I am A plumbing God.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I was born, bred, and raised for this ****. I am A plumbing God.


 
You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

At least you caught it before any damage occurred. Hope you showed him the problem, and let him fix his mistake, that way they learn..


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I was born, bred, and raised for this ****. I am A plumbing God.


The day you think you know everything is the day you stop learning 


haha


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I was born, bred, and raised for this ****. I am A plumbing God.


And I can teach you more my son. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's common practice to use brass ferrules on CPVC? I have never done that. I always go mip adapters.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Since sharkbites have appeared thats the onlything I'll use on cpvc period. If you made me I'd solvent a brass/cpvc adapter on and go to pex from there. I really dont like the stuff,but you must work with what you have somtimes.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't stand seeing compression fittings on cpvc. You do realize that the ring eventually cuts the pipe as it starts a stress point. I've also done several repairs where the HO went to turn the handle and the stop spun the ferrule which caused a leak. Compression fittings with brass ferrules are for one thing and one thing only, COPPER:furious:

You guys ever think of maybe, well, I dunno.........................using a friggin cpvc stop when you are working with cpvc?



slickrick said:


> It's common practice to use brass ferrules on CPVC? I have never done that. I always go mip adapters.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> I can't stand seeing compression fittings on cpvc. You do realize that the ring eventually cuts the pipe as it starts a stress point. I've also done several repairs where the HO went to turn the handle and the stop spun the ferrule which caused a leak. Compression fittings with brass ferrules are for one thing and one thing only, COPPER:furious:
> 
> You guys ever think of maybe, well, I dunno.........................using a friggin cpvc stop when you are working with cpvc?


 
We use what they buy us. I dont care for it either. We made the suggestions on it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I can't stand seeing compression fittings on cpvc. You do realize that the ring eventually cuts the pipe as it starts a stress point. I've also done several repairs where the HO went to turn the handle and the stop spun the ferrule which caused a leak. Compression fittings with brass ferrules are for one thing and one thing only, COPPER:furious:
> 
> You guys ever think of maybe, well, I dunno.........................using a friggin cpvc stop when you are working with cpvc?


 Charlottes cpvc is approved for metal ferrules. Go figure.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Alright, all is forgiven then.



house plumber said:


> We use what they buy us. I dont care for it either. We made the suggestions on it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The stuff I saw leak from the ferrules was FGG.



TheMaster said:


> Charlottes cpvc is approved for metal ferrules. Go figure.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't care for the compression on cpvc either, however, if I had to use it I would at least use the inserts. Fortunately, I rarely see the stuff around here.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dahl Bros Cana 1/4 Turn Quick Grip Straight Supply Valve, 5/8 Od Push On X 3/8 Comp
Model 111-QG3-31, Stock Num: 20-445031









This is all we use fits copper cpvc and pex. Simple just push on and you are done. Also can be removed and used again


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> The stuff I saw leak from the ferrules was FGG.


 I dont doubt you,maybe houseplumbers helper installed them :laughing: I'm just sayin its approved for it. If a homeowner reached under the sink and turned the whole damn stop then that means they were not tight or he applied a hell of alot of force trying to turn a multiturn stop that froze open. I dont like cpvc because you look at the **** crooked it breaks. I transition immediately when I work with it on a repair.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> And I can teach you more my son. :thumbsup:



When you gonna get up with me?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> I don't care for the compression on cpvc either, however, if I had to use it I would at least use the inserts. Fortunately, I rarely see the stuff around here.


 What inserts?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> When you gonna get up with me?


 You swing through town and be my helper for a day and i'll show you how to run service.:laughing::jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike Jessome said:


> The day you think you know everything is the day you stop learning
> 
> 
> haha



Never said I knew everything. But, it never took me 3 hrs to do 3 flush valves.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> You swing through town and be my helper for a day and i'll show you how to run service.:laughing::jester:



Damn right. I'll run the show, you will do the work.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

to clear things up, I dont have a helper. He worked with someone else on this house and i took it over when they went to another job. I'm a loner, a rebel, I work alone.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The ones that replace the brass ferrule with a cpvc flange and o-ring. When you tighten the nut down it compresses the o-ring and you have a cpvc spigot sticking out of the stop that you can glue into a 90 or what ever.



TheMaster said:


> What inserts?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Mike Jessome said:


> so at no point in your carrer you were slow? who cares how long it takes a helper as long as he does it neat and proper he made a mistake and a big one thats how you learn did u take him aside and show him?


 
Yeah when I first started plumbing it did take me an hour to set a toilet. Cuz I was stoned. I would forget something, go out to the truck, then I forgot what I forgot so I had to go back in and see what I forgot and so on. So after that I stopped smoking.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Yeah when I first started plumbing it did take me an hour to set a toilet. Cuz I was stoned. I would forget something, go out to the truck, then I forgot what I forgot so I had to go back in and see what I forgot and so on. So after that I stopped smoking.


 
hahaha


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> The ones that replace the brass ferrule with a cpvc flange and o-ring. When you tighten the nut down it compresses the o-ring and you have a cpvc spigot sticking out of the stop that you can glue into a 90 or what ever.


 Oh I thought he was talking about inserts like they use to give you with poly. Its a stainless insert that was suppose to stop the ferrule from cuting through the pipe. Gotcha:thumbsup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I would forget something, go out to the truck, then I forgot what I forgot so I had to go back in and see what I forgot and so on.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Wait a few more years, That all starts happening again without the smoke..


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I was born, bred, and raised for this ****. I am A plumbing God.


 
Sounds like helgore. LOL. JK


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

*Amen*



Mike Jessome said:


> The day you think you know everything is the day you stop learning
> 
> 
> haha


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> When you gonna get up with me?


 
If I feel skippy enough after surgery this morning I will call you. Then again I may be to doped up to drive. Then I will call you to come take me home. :laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry, but installing a compression stop is pretty elementary. That's just being lazy with no attention to detail:no:. Hope you got a good umbrella:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I cringe every time I have to touch a compression stop (even copper). I've never had it happen, but I always feel like a little too much pressure and it's gonna blow off. Plus the fact that most of them around here were put on by HO's or handymen. I have never worked with/for a plumber that's used one.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I cringe every time I have to touch a compression stop (even copper). I've never had it happen, but I always feel like a little too much pressure and it's gonna blow off. Plus the fact that most of them around here were put on by HO's or handymen. I have never worked with/for a plumber that's used one.


On copper Brasscraft CR valves are VERY reliable. In all the years I've used them I've had one (1) out of the many *many* thousands we installed crack the big nut and flood a bathroom and part of a bedroom. It may have been overtightened or maybe just had a flaw in the nut.

I do lube the threads a little, usually with Pipe-Stick (by La-Co - wonderful product - hard to find now - newb plumbers have never seen such a thing), and tighten them fairly tight. I have two open end wrenches to fit body & nut - no wrestling with adjustable wrenches in tight cabinets.

Old copper around here gets thin and brittle, so if I'm renovating and wanting new valves they get soldered on (for those where the waterpipes haven't been replaced). Compression needs nice fresh, soft (Type L hard is good) copper to be trustworthy.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have installed thousands of compression stops not by choice but because that what was provided. the only time I ever had any problem with them is if they were not properly installed or some piece foreign made junk. Like someone else said I always put A light coat of pipe dope on them to make them tighten up a little easier but instead of using crescent wrenches I usually use the stubby open end wrenches. And yes I also use pipe dope on tub shoe threads also. Not for fear of leaking but for the fact that they assemble and disassemble easier. I was taught in the old school. If it has threads then you can't go wrong doping it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I have installed thousands of compression stops not by choice but because that what was provided. the only time I ever had any problem with them is if they were not properly installed or some piece foreign made junk. Like someone else said I always put A light coat of pipe dope on them to make them tighten up a little easier but instead of using crescent wrenches I usually use the stubby open end wrenches. And yes I also use pipe dope on tub shoe threads also. Not for fear of leaking but for the fact that they assemble and disassemble easier. I was taught in the old school. If it has threads then you can't go wrong doping it.


Exactly. I have never had any problems with compression. On the cpvc or copper. I think the service guys are thinking how they do it in their situation instead of being a new house all the pipe no matter what it is, is perfect. Sand the pipe to get the mud and paint off, dope it up and tighten it. I had a helper once crack the nut cuz he over tighten it. But other than that no problems in my 20 years of doing it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, now I'll only cringe a little :laughing:.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Unless it's plastic........



Bollinger plumber said:


> I have installed thousands of compression stops not by choice but because that what was provided. the only time I ever had any problem with them is if they were not properly installed or some piece foreign made junk. Like someone else said I always put A light coat of pipe dope on them to make them tighten up a little easier but instead of using crescent wrenches I usually use the stubby open end wrenches. And yes I also use pipe dope on tub shoe threads also. Not for fear of leaking but for the fact that they assemble and disassemble easier. I was taught in the old school. If it has threads then you can't go wrong doping it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Protech said:


> Unless it's plastic........


Ya, I agree. If it's plastic you should cringe a lot.  Unless it's Pex - then you just use a BRPX14C - simple and quick.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

futz said:


> Ya, I agree. If it's plastic you should cringe a lot.  Unless it's Pex - then you just use a BRPX14C - simple and quick.


 
Brass Craft 

QR 14/19s


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Unless it's plastic........


the dope I use can be used on plastic, cpvc copper and pretty much all of it. I'll take a picture of it if you all want


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought most of the teflon pipe dope was safe for plastic....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I thought most of the teflon pipe dope was safe for plastic....


 
I use blue magic. its kinda messy but i clean it up with a rag and you cant even tell its there.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I use blue magic. its kinda messy but i clean it up with a rag and you cant even tell its there.


 i beg to differ that stuff is messy and never comes outta anything i quess i have love hate relationship with the witlam blue magic


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> i beg to differ that stuff is messy and never comes outta anything i quess i have love hate relationship with the witlam blue magic


come to one of my trims


----------

